
One investor’s Amazon misfire led to a 99% loss in his trading account - paulpauper
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/how-one-investors-amazon-misfire-led-to-a-99-loss-in-his-trading-account-2018-12-11
======
bryanrasmussen
well I don't do any stock market stuff but I seem to remember from a high
school class the wisdom that puts and calls were extremely volatile and you
should stay away unless you were really really good.

